# Feeding Sand Boa Twice A Week



## SandBoasAreCool (1 mo ago)

I have a kenyan sand boa who I have recently started feeding twice a week. I have read on a couple of websites that you can do this and I started to do it because for the year we have had her, it looks like she has barely grown and I wanted to make sure she is growing properly. So my question is, is this too much for her too eat and should I go down to feeding her once a week again?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not surprised it's not grown ifnits been fed the same for a YEAR!!
Its continues to astound me that people are still posting this question. Because growth occurs with increased food intake. If you carry in feeding a pink a week for ever, it won't grow.
So yes, start feeding twice weekly. Do that for a few weeks, then go up to the next size mouse, weekly feeds for a few weeks, then again feed twice weekly for a few weeks and so on.
How big is she now and what is she being fed on?


----------



## SandBoasAreCool (1 mo ago)

She is about 12 inches and is being fed pinkies.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

ian14 said:


> I'm not surprised it's not grown ifnits been fed the same for a YEAR!!
> Its continues to astound me that people are still posting this question.


You and me both Ian, I mean you could understand it if this were 1980 with no internet access... but in 2022, really!!... It should be a lot easier to do the basic research these days, so how can people get things so wrong

Unless this forum is being trolled once more....


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

SandBoasAreCool said:


> She is about 12 inches and is being fed pinkies.


Well no wonder she isn't growing. Why on earth would you think about going back to a pink a week??!!
At her age she should now be onto medium mice but as you have not fed her properly she is still the size she was a year back.
Keep with 2 pinks a week for a few weeks then give her a small fuzzie. Feed these once a week then after a few weeks feed 2 a week and so on.
Pinks are not great nutritionally. You will see quite an increase in growth once you get her on to fuzzies.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Increase to a fuzzy, then she will grow. I agree with Ian, too small for her age and food size is far too small. I have had larger baby kenyans eat a small fuzzy. 

Boas can eat very large food for their size, just like pythons. I don't really understand why people don't know this. It's basically the 'second snake fact'. 1: they have no legs. 2: they can eat food much larger than their head.


----------

